
Selfpromotion: opsworks_ruby – manage Ruby deploys on AWS OpsWorks Chef 12 stack - ajgon
http://opsworks-ruby.rzegocki.pl/
======
ajgon
Hey, are there any AWS OpsWorks users there? I'm the creator of opsworks_ruby
and I really love to hear your opinion about this set of Chef cookbooks.

Half a year go, AWS dropped their out-of-the-box support for Ruby
applications. It is still remaining in the Chef 11 stack, but if you wish to
use a new Chef 12, you are on your own. That's where this cookbooks kicks in -
it allows you to leverage all the goodies of AWS OpsWorks (like applications,
layers, connected RDS etc.) just the way Chef 11 stack did, without any extra
JSON configuration. I trust, this is a much simpler solution, than
implementing your own recipes (like application_ruby for example) and keep
track of all those JSONs all the time. And besides, it includes many
framework, web and app servers out of the box.

It also includes fancy configurator as a bonus :) - [http://opsworks-
ruby.rzegocki.pl/configuration-builder](http://opsworks-
ruby.rzegocki.pl/configuration-builder)

I think, that pretty sums it up. I'm pretty nervous, because this is my first
"serious" open source project, and I'd love to hear any feedback from you
guys.

